# Another Black Vodka Question



## TribalBellydancer (Sep 26, 2008)

So I know there's Blavod...which is apparently out of stock at BevMo... 
But can anyone tell me if Absolut Black Vodka is actually black in color or is it justclear vodka in a black bottle?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am not sure. I hope if that what's it's called that it is actually black. I am sure the staff at the liqour store could tell you. There is also Vampie Vodka which I think is dark red.


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

i'm not 100% sure but i think absolut black is clear, they call it black because it's supposed to be a superior vodka, really smooth.
this year i've bought some blavod, i'll put some black colored sugar on top of the glasses and add blood orange juice on top when my guests are watching..
i hope you'll find a black vodka.


----------



## megs112 (Oct 12, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing...hmmm 
There has to be another black vodka out there...


----------



## TribalBellydancer (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone... I guess I'll have to search for Blavod then..


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

I love the look of the Blavod, but it definitely has a different taste than other vodkas. Probably much better as a mixer than straight!


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

of course there are other black vodkas; i also have a delicious black tequila (cinnamon flavored) called scorpion, i bought it in england a few years ago..

otherwise, why don't you put a few drops of liquid black food coloring in your vodka, you could also print a nice label and give it another name !!!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I've found 2 black coloued vodkas, eristoff flavored with wild berries, and fruko-schulz from czechoslovakia (sp). Smirnoff black label is clear.


----------



## megs112 (Oct 12, 2008)

Neither of which appear to be available in Canada...hmmm... are there any black juices or mixers out there that anyone knows of? I want to avoid adding my own black food colouring as much as possible.
megs


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

i'm going to Andorra tomorrow, duty free land of all spirits! I'm sure there be black vodka in the shops there but i don't think it would get to canada in time for your party.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

You could make black russians with Kahlua and vodka.
Or maybe you can find Van Gogh vodkas in canada? They have an expresso one that's black colored.

Van Gogh Vodka - Super Premium Vodka, Flavored Vodka, and Gin


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I bought some eristoff black vodka yesterday, its only 20%proof so not so good! But i did see black bacardi its probably available in Canada. Or what about adding creme de cassis to vodka.


----------

